# Fly shops in the Cleveland area



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

are there any good fly shops in the cleveland area. I know of the Backpackers and the Rodbuilders, are there any others?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Angler's Mail in Parma Heights has quite a bit of stuff but the owner of the place is as popular as liver ice cream. Chagrin River Ghillies in Gates Mills is an Orvis shop and pretty decent. The best place in NE in my opinion is TMF Sport Shop in Ravenna. The fellow who owns the place is a real gentleman and they have a great selection.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..cant remeber the name its in girard off of 422 "obviously not near cleveland" its a fantastic, super shop! As far as Fly fishing goes its a bigger selection than TMF "I like TMF too, but this place has more stuff now if I can just remember whats the name! I just remebered .. lol Books and Hooks !


----------



## JakeFr5150 (Apr 11, 2004)

I was over at TMF in Ravenna on Saturday. Guys there are top class. They have just about anything that you could possibly want in the way of fly fishing from 1 weight rods to Spey Casting gear. Plus they have a casting pond out front so you can try out rods before you buy them. Prices are very reasonable as well - they had alot of rods on sale now too for 25% off. Its worth the trip down.

Jake


----------



## weaz43 (Apr 17, 2004)

does the TMF have a website so i can see the store hours or location?


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.bright.net/~tmfsportshop/


----------



## SteelieHunter (May 25, 2004)

I really like the Backpackers shop! The RodMakers in Strongsville is also another good one. Personally, i will never go to Anglers Mail again! The owner is the biggest jerk i have ever known! ill Put no more money in his wallet, thats for sure!!!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

SteelieHunter said:


> I really like the Backpackers shop! The RodMakers in Strongsville is also another good one. Personally, i will never go to Anglers Mail again! The owner is the biggest jerk i have ever known! ill Put no more money in his wallet, thats for sure!!!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

